
Subjective Beauty, Novelty, Surprise, Interestingness, Attention, Curiosity, - pizza
https://arxiv.org/abs/0812.4360
======
pizza
Whole title was 196 chars; Driven by Compression Progress: A Simple Principle
Explains Essential Aspects of Subjective Beauty, Novelty, Surprise,
Interestingness, Attention, Curiosity, Creativity, Art, Science, Music, Jokes

------
asimjalis
The hypothesis in the paper about interestingness is itself quite interesting.
In fact it predicts its own interestingness. It is interesting because it
compresses the set of interesting things using a pattern.

